# How long does this last?



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I've been having symptoms of GERD for 3 months straight. I've tried Nexium and Zantac and haven't really had any positive results with any of them. I had an endoscopy done last month and it came back negative and was basically told that this is my "anxiety" which isn't true. I've been dealing with moderate/severe heartburn almost every single day dating back to the last week of February. How long does this last? Can anyone recommend anything? My GI doctor is useless and I am not sure what approach to take.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it can be life-long so it is hard to predict an end date for your issues.

Do regular antacids work? And there can be functional dyspepsia that can feel like heartburn but may not be actual reflux.

If you are getting problems when you lay down and sleep elevating the head of the bed with a couple of bricks or getting a wedge pillow can help.

Does anything in particular seem to trigger it? As things like smaller meals may help if bigger meals set it off, etc.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

There is nothing that I can notice that triggers it. I tried avoiding fatty/spicy food, carbonated drinks, caffeine, etc,. and still continued to have the problem. The problem is also effecting my IBS and I've been having abnormal bowel movements more often and burning after I go. The uncomfortable feeling I get is in the upper part of my stomach underneath my chest and it feels like hunger pains? I also feel like it is more difficult to breathe, I don't know if that is common or not?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

for me Gastritis (which is treated a lot like heartburn) can feel like hunger pains, it is different from my heartburn. It is an inflammation of the stomach rather than heart burn. How long have you tried the meds? They can take awhile to work and until the irritation is gone it will come back if you stop the meds.

Have you tried a plain old antacid? Does that help at all. they can sometime be more immediate relief rather than may take a few days to really do a lot of good.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

To be honest, I've been rotating from Mylanta, Prilosec,Nexium and Zantac. Since I have not gotten a quick fix from any of them I've only tried them for maybe a little more than a week? What do you recommend?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Prilosec and Nexium can take awhile to really kick in, but also may be prone to symptom bounce back when you stop so off then on then off then on may not be the best test.

You might also talk to the doctor about the appropriate dose if the ones you are using aren't enough. Sometimes they can bump the dose up if need be. The pharmacist may know the amount of time it takes to really know if it works or not as well.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I'm going to try Prilosec for the full 2 weeks and see the results. Thank you so much for the advice Kathleen, it is much appreciated.


----------

